# Algea eaters



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

*Algae eaters*

So late Feburary I bought a Mossball, and now Algea is growing on my tank light (it's submerged in the tank), its growing on the window next to the light and growing on some decorations.

I'm thinking I might get a friend for Poseidon that finds Algea yummy. I'm thinking of a usual sucky fish, but I was wondering if there are any other options to add into the tank with my Betta.

My tank is a 10 gallon, with heater, filter, and light.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long are your lights on? The Marimo would not cause algae to grow.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

The light is on from 5am to 8pm. 
Algae didn't grow before I got the ball, only after.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Getting the Marimo is coincidental. If anything, since it is algae, Marimo scarfs up the nutrients other algae needs to grow.

Whether you need an algae eater depends on the type of algae. Some algae neither shrimp, fish nor snails will touch. I love my Nerites and they keep the tanks spotless.

Fifteen hours is a long time. Lights should only be on about eight hours. I would cut them back and see if that helps.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

yep, lights are on way too long. I had a tank at work that the timer got switched to on all the time, had a nightmare with algae until I figured that out. Might try a couple days with the light off, the blackout sometimes helps get algae under control. If you want snails, nerites are great for algae. For fish in a 10 gal the only thing I would recommend is otos. But typically even with these the tank glass will still need to be cleaned of algae occasionally.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd reduce light time and maybe get a nerite. problem is once it munches through the algae it might not take to wafers or blanched veggies. There is also the chance your betta will pester him, luckily nerites are very tough but too much aggression is not good anyways. Don't forget to Quarantine it for 2 weeks though.

Otos need a group of at least 4, preferably 6 and I think a group like that needs 15g+.

Both of these need real algae so you may have to grow it on a rock in a window to help keep them well fed.

The "sucky fish" your thinking of is likely a pleco - even the smallest kind get too big for a 10g, and most stores sell commons which grow over a foot and need 100-200g+ tanks. Or a Siamese Algae Eater, I know nothing about them to be honest but I think they need a bigger tank as well or maybe a group.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

In a tank this size, it's probably easier just to scrub the algae yourself when you do your maintenance. I don't keep algae eaters in any of my smaller tanks, and it takes very little time to give the glass a quick scrub and remove any algae. 

I don't like to see otocinclus kept alone or in smaller tanks where there's likely not going to be enough soft algae or diatoms growing to keep them fed without the need for supplemental foods. They are constant grazers, and a group will clear a tank of algae very quickly. They also only eat certain types of algae, and will not touch others. 

I've had no experience with snails so can't offer any opinion or assistance there. 

But I agree, your issue is probably is down to leaving the light on for way too long. Do you have any other plants beside the marimo?


----------



## popash3 (Mar 28, 2015)

I added a PECO to my betta fish tank for the same reason and they get along fine .....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Popash3, most commonly sold pleco species grow too large for a 10 gallon tank. They are not a fish I recommend for smaller tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 LBF Pleco may be one of the worst for a tank less than 20 gallons. They poop a lot and will outgrow the 10 fairly quickly. That means you have to rehome them to meet their needs. IMO, Otos are out, too, for the reasons LBF gives. 

Lowering time lights are on and buying an inexpensive scraper will do what you want.

There are lots of tank mates that will do well in a 10 with a Betta if you ever want to go in that direction. Right now I'm watching my African Dwarf Frogs. They entertain me endlessly as they are in on of the tanks on a stand at my end of the sofa.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have Otocinclus catfish in both of my tanks and they get along very well with my bettas. Granted one of my bettas had to be a little bossy at first but that's just his personality. They are peaceful little fish that keep to themselves and are really fun to watch at night. I highly suggest them and they do their job very well.


----------

